

The Innovations Free Compute and Storage Unleash - ASquare
http://tomtunguz.com/free-compute/?utm_medium=Anuj+Adhiya&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=www.planitwide.com

======
jseip
That 'Cost per Transistor Cycle' graph is pretty spectacular.

